

Embed 3D content on Behance - showwebgl
http://www.behance.net/gallery/Motorcycle-by-Mestaty-displayed-in-3D-with-Sketchfab/5809569

======
Malvolio666
Cool stuff ! I'll try to reach them and bring some AR too.

------
melkisch
Very cool embed. Nice job to the Sketchfab team!

